# Products on SALE some reduced to clear



## DetailedClean

Hi Guys

Items on sale

We have some products from a couple brands such as 22PLE, 3M, Auto Finesse, R222, Scholl, Britemax, Wolfs Chemicals that are discounted

Pretty good savings on offer, on a good range of brands. Also *22PLE*, once its gone its gone, so get it quick to stock up.

Items on sale


----------

